# Bonfires?



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Are we outside the bonfire season yet and if so when does it reopen please?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Officially I believe so but there are regional variations check with your Bomberios, course if its raining you can have a bonfire


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

OK thanks.


----------

